# My mom and sister mentally torture me everyday



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Not a day goes by without the two of them saying things like am a retard,ugly,worthless. My sister even says to my mom it would have been better if you had not brought him into this world and my mom agrees.I get verbally abused everyday and insulted and made fun of everyday by them.They both derive pleasure in abusing me i can see in their faces.They also mock and insult me in front of others.I feel like killing them all the time but i don't want to go to prison.I also have thoughts about killing myself but am afraid what if i survive ?


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

hii said:


> i like the quote in your signature, heh.


Thanks..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

damn dude I think u need to get the **** out of there... I'd rather be a bum living on the streets than live like that


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, you're an adult. You can choose to stay or go. Stick up for yourself.

By staying there and putting up with it, you're telling them that its OK to continue.
Get the **** out.

I would feel a little sympathy for you if you were like 15 and had no choice, but you're 21. Pack your ****, tell them to **** off, and leave. I had to do this when I was 18. Life sucks. Some people get dealt ****ty family.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow! I thought my family was pretty bad. There the ones with a problem don't ever let them bring you down. As someone wrote getting out there would be best. Try to spend less time around and hold your head up. Good Luck


----------



## SoloArtist (Jun 11, 2013)

Tell other family members about this? Grandma or grandpa? Grandma and grandpa may discipline mom as it turns out. That's unacceptable and I would really try to leave.


----------



## CeeDee4 (Jul 21, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Not a day goes by without the two of them saying things like am a retard,ugly,worthless. My sister even says to my mom it would have been better if you had not brought him into this world and my mom agrees.I get verbally abused everyday and insulted and made fun of everyday by them.They both derive pleasure in abusing me i can see in their faces.They also mock and insult me in front of others.I feel like killing them all the time but i don't want to go to prison.I also have thoughts about killing myself but am afraid what if i survive ?


You poor thing. My last few years living at home in my early 20s were terrible like that too, with my mother and deadbeat 30something brother who was still living at home ganging up on me too.

I did find a roommate and a job and got an apartment. Things weren't perfect there either, but you are old enough now to maybe make a go of it on your own and get away from those negative family members.

But just do it CAREFULLY and don't let it make things worse. Can you get a job? Can you get a sane roommate, if you want one? I actually had to move to an apartment alone after my first one because no one could or wanted to be my roommate. It was tough and lonely, but I did make friends with the other neighbors in my building. I was 24 when I first started living alone. It was painful in its own way, but being away from my nasty family did help.

I hope you get things to work better for you.


----------



## theasus (Jul 19, 2013)

Get out of there or just ignore them,occupy yourself with goals


----------

